
To Save Drowning People, Ask Yourself “What Would Light Do?” - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/-to-save-drowning-people-ask-yourself-what-would-light-do
======
5555624
Previous discussion, six days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16145845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16145845)

